# Printer upto 7000 Rs CANON, HP or BROTHER



## dpluvuall (May 6, 2012)

Alright here is what i need........

1: An all in one print scan copy printer.
2:What i don't need are fax, wireless and other advanced features.
3:Basic home usage with some photo printing too, and decent scanning.
4: MOST IMPORTANT easy availability of cartridge having economical price.

I prefer the above mentioned brands but suggestions are welcome.
My budget would strictly be up to 7500 INR.
i would be purchasing the printer within fortnight.


----------



## Lucky_star (May 7, 2012)

*Brother DCP - J125:* Very good printer with host of features. Inks are affordable. Or you can refill them yourself or buy refillable cartridges. They don't have any chips in the cartridges. Rs 6803/- flipkart.

*HP K209g: * This is advertised as a cost effective printer, with very cheap ink cartridges. Good quality scan and prints. But, I don't think, the running costs will be  cheaper.

*Canon Pixma MP287 or 496*: Good quality printing. But, inks are too costly.

*Epson TX121: * The cheapest MFD by epson. It can deliver good prints and scans. If you use refillable or CISS printing costs will be less than 20 paise per page. Scanner max resolution is 600 dpi (Would be enough in most of case). Not any options on board the printer.

There were other really good epson models in the sub 7000 category like TX220, TX550, but they are all discontinued. 
Another model from Epson: ME 620F. This is an office printer with fax. But, it come at around 6000 bucks and does all the function of other printers. It has got ADF too.


----------



## d6bmg (May 16, 2012)

Look into Canon Pixma MP496. I think you would love it.


----------

